# x-trail after market parts



## Jen (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey I had a question does anyone know where I can go to find good after market parts for my new x-trail? I just got a 2005 SE AWD I live in Canada and would like to put a spoiler on it as well as look at other parts available any suggestions?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jen said:


> Hey I had a question does anyone know where I can go to find good after market parts for my new x-trail? I just got a 2005 SE AWD I live in Canada and would like to put a spoiler on it as well as look at other parts available any suggestions?



Hi Jen,

Try these guys in Singapore

http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail

I bought the rear roof spolier from them and it looks exactly as the genuine nissan one and much cheaper.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Out of luck...*

only available everywhere else in the world... I have recieved mine from Singapore, England.. to name a few..... ... Until the U.S. sells X-Trails... don't expect any here in Canada..... not abig enougth market.

Stephen

P.S. I have the Japan X-Trail 22 Page accessory brochure... there so many options elsewhere... we just lucked out!



Jen said:


> Hey I had a question does anyone know where I can go to find good after market parts for my new x-trail? I just got a 2005 SE AWD I live in Canada and would like to put a spoiler on it as well as look at other parts available any suggestions?


----------

